# Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport?



## Gemil (17. Juni 2008)

*Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport?*

Guten Tag,

ich habe heute eine besorgniseregende email bekommen von dem Serveranbieter meines Clans. Da es sich hierbei um einen Newsletter handelt, gehe ich davon aus das ich den Text veröffentlichen darf. (Falls dies nicht der fall sein sollte, bitte ich die Mods entsprechend zu zensieren)



> "IP Entertainment trennt sich vom Serverangebot für Egoschooter
> 
> Das Unternehmen IP Entertainment GmbH wird sich mit Wirkung zum 31. Juli 2008 vom Engagement der Bereitstellung von Serversystemen für Multiplayer im Bereich der "Killerspiele" zurückziehen.
> 
> ...


Diese Nachricht habe ich am Mon, 16. Jun 2008 17:31:33 +0200 erhalten.

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ihr darauf reagiert. 

Ich hoffe das bleibt ein Einzelfall, vielleicht weiß ja die PCGH(X) Redaktion mehr?
Meine Befürchtung ist aber, das sich event. andere Anbieter dieser Stellungsnahme anschließen und es so schwer wird Server im deutschem Raum zu finden.

mfg

Gemil


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*

Man kann nur hoffen, dass dies ein Einzelfall bleibt, wobei ich das nicht glaube. Ich finde es erschreckend wie Politiker, die von dieser Thematik nicht die leiseste Ahnung haben, einfach solche Gesetzesverschärfungen zulassen ohne selbst wirklich zu wissen worum es geht. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass die wenigsten dieser Politker in ihrem Leben je so ein Spiel gesehen, oder sogar gespielt haben.
Diskussionen zum Thema "Killerspiele" gab es schon jede Menge hier im Forum. Langsam übertreiben die Politiker mit den Gesetzen... ist schon nicht mehr schön


----------



## Maggats (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*

ich finde es einfach schlimm das man bevormundet wird. ich bin alt genug um selbst zu entscheiden ob ich ein solches spiel spielen will oder nicht.

@ topic:

sowas is doch mist, normalerweise sollten die betreiber sich für seine kunden einsetzen und nich einfach den schwanz einziehen


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*

Ist schon schlimm genug das man bevormundet wird bzw. das grenz mittlerweile schon fast an Zensur. Außerdem sollten die den Jugendschutz, also das Jugendliche sowas nicht mehr kaufen können bzw. auch durch Aufklärung der Eltern arbeiten als ständig nur verschärfen und verbieten. 

Außerdem rohtet man man so nach und nach fast eine Berufsrichtung aus bzw man vertreibt sie aus Deutschland.


----------



## maaaaatze (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*



			
				X_SXPS07 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem rohtet man man so nach und nach fast eine Berufsrichtung aus bzw man vertreibt sie aus Deutschland.



Und auserdem Schadet man damit der Deutschen Wirtschaft. Da dann viele Spiele in Deutschland nur Zensiert oder gar nicht Verkauft wreden dürfen werden viele ihre Titel im Ausland bestellen wie ich es über meinen Cousin mache. Sie schneiden sich damit wieder ins eigene Fleisch.


----------



## DanielX (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*

Ich kann es leider nicht anders sagen als, das die meisten Politiker leider total am Leben vorbei laufen. Es kanns echt nicht sein das Politiker über PC-Spiele entscheiden ohne je eines richtig gespielt zu haben. 
Und diese ganze Bevormundung zur Zeit ist sowieso das schlimmste, ist ja nicht das es "nur" unsere Spiele sind wo man uns bevormundet, es ist z.B. auch das Rauchverbot. 
Anstatt das Wirte ein Schild an die Tür hängen dürfen "Hier wird geraucht" oder "Hier wird nicht geraucht" und jeder dann *selbst entscheiden* kann, müssen die drogenbeauftragten Politiker (natürlich meist Nichtraucher) uns allen auch hier die Entscheidungsfreiheit nehemen. 
Politiker sind dafür da um im Willen des Volkes zu handeln, und nicht um dem Volk ihren eigenen Willen aufzuzwingen !!!


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*

Tja, D ist halt nunmal eine Bananenrepublik geworden, auf die man nur noch schei**en kann. Der Staat hier ist am Ende und ich seh eh zu das ich ins Ausland abhaue, hier gibt es keine Zukunft mehr. Man sollte nur nicht mehr da sein wenn alles zusammen bricht.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*

Ich persönlich finde es gut das im Bereich Jugendschutz endlich der Stein ins rollen gebracht wurde.
Um ehrlich zu sein, es gibt wichtigere Dinge als Computerspiele über die man sich Gedanken machen sollte. Aber das werden viele noch mitbekommen wenn sie älter sind.


----------



## Gemil (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*

das es wichtigere dinge als pc spiele gibt, ist glaube ich jedem der halbwegs bei verstand ist, klar. Ich schätze die meisten werden auch zwischen Computerspielen und der Realität unterscheiden können. 
Das Problem ist, wenn psychisch und sozial instabile personen gewalt spiele spielen. Aber selbst dann sind sie in der Lage zwischen den Computerspielen und der Realität zu unterscheiden. Die Computerspiele werden dann nur als Vorlage missbraucht - bzw. werden von den Politikern als ausrede benutzt dafür, das der Staat und die Eltern versagt haben. 
Einige Jugendliche können sicherlich nicht zwischen Realität und der virtuellen Welt unterscheiden. Diese Menschen sind aber psychisch Krank - hier sollten die Eltern einschreiten und helfen.
Das Geld was für den Jugendschutz und die Killerspiele bereits ausgegeben wird, ist mehr als genug. Die Politiker verwenden es falsch. 
Es sollte eher in die Aufklärung gesteckt werden und in die Jugendämter - damit die Eltern wenigstens ansatzweise mitkriegen was ihre Kinder machen. 
In deutschland herscht das härteste USK Gesetz, soweit ich weiß - nur am Rande erwähnt...


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*

Jetzt hat die Politik fünf Arbeitslose mehr produziert. Willkommen in Deutschland. LINK

Kranke Schei.ße ist das.


----------



## kry0 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*



riedochs schrieb:


> Tja, D ist halt nunmal eine Bananenrepublik geworden, auf die man nur noch schei**en kann. Der Staat hier ist am Ende und ich seh eh zu das ich ins Ausland abhaue, hier gibt es keine Zukunft mehr. Man sollte nur nicht mehr da sein wenn alles zusammen bricht.


 
seh ich genauso! deutschland verkommt immer mehr... ich fands mal echt nett hier.. aber mittlerweile geht alles den bach runter... ich erinnere nur an den preis für einen liter benzin oder diesel! die ganzen steuern die man teilweise zwei bis dreimal zahlt... wo ist das bitte noch gerecht? politiker erschleichen sich hier und da mehr geld... das ist einfach nur noch ein witz! 

mein vater hatte schon recht mit seiner aussage damals:

Geh in die Politik, da kannst du erstens was bewegen und zweitens richtig geld verdienen!


als wenn irgendeinen politiker auch nur annähernd interessieren würde was wir wollen! da sitzen doch mittlerweile nur noch geldgeile penner an nem runden tisch, und grübeln darüber, wie sie unsere taschen leerer, und ihre voller bekommen


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

Tja da hilft nur eins!
Nicht mehr CDU und SPD wählen, die handeln seit ich denken kann nicht im Sinn des Volkes und die dummen Deutschen wählen als wieder die selben 2 Parteien die sie nur verarschen.

Gebt lieber den kleinen eure Stimme, also Linke, Grüne von mir aus auch FDP, Hauptsache die beiden "großen Verlierer" bekommen immer weniger Prozente bis sie irgendwann endlich Platz machen MÜSSEN.

Man darf ab 16 wählen (?) also nutzt eure Stimme auch!


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Gebt lieber den kleinen eure Stimme, also Linke, Grüne von mir aus auch FDP, Hauptsache die beiden "großen Verlierer" bekommen immer weniger Prozente bis sie irgendwann endlich Platz machen MÜSSEN.
> 
> Man darf ab 16 wählen (?) also nutzt eure Stimme auch!



Ab 18 wird hier noch gewählt (zum Glück). Nur auf mancher kummunaler Ebene ab 16 Jahren.

Lieber die Linke draußen lassen. Der Ex-SED müssen wir nicht auch noch Geld spenden. Jede Wählerstimme bringt ca. 50 Cent.

Und die machen auch nicht das was der Wähler will. Berlin ist ein gutes Beispiel. Die SPD/Linke Koalition hat so einige soziale Hilfen (nicht Sozialhilfe) gekürzt und Berlin, samt Einwohner gammelt langsam vor sich hin.


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum aus für den GER-Esport*



Maggats schrieb:


> @ topic:
> 
> sowas is doch mist, normalerweise sollten die betreiber sich für seine kunden einsetzen und nich einfach den schwanz einziehen


 
sorry aber die einstellung find ich ziemlich daneben, der betreiber sitzt halt am kürzeren ende und ich glaub ich das der seine millionen an investitionen auf´s spiel setzt nur damit wir zocken können, wenn sich der betreiber das leisten kann kann er ja ins ausland umziehen und es wieder anbieten. ich mach da eh kein streß da es immer noch das gute alte gameware.at gibt und die werden sich bald über steigenden umsatz freuen 
und wenn die politiker so hohl sind und einen wirtschafts zweig plattmachen is mir doch egal der staat is eh am ende da is net mehr viel kaputt zu machen 
und das is ne menge geld was der staat damit verdient es sind ja nicht nur die spiele allein sonder der transport der spiele und die server dann die neuen pc´s weil der alte zulangsam ist für´s neue spiel dann die server und die internet anbindung und überall verdient der staat mit und jetzt verbieten sie einen teil und schon ist am ende noch weniger geld da, naja manche lernen es halt nur durch den schmerz


----------



## riedochs (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Tja da hilft nur eins!
> Nicht mehr CDU und SPD wählen, die handeln seit ich denken kann nicht im Sinn des Volkes und die dummen Deutschen wählen als wieder die selben 2 Parteien die sie nur verarschen.
> 
> Gebt lieber den kleinen eure Stimme, also Linke, Grüne von mir aus auch FDP, Hauptsache die beiden "großen Verlierer" bekommen immer weniger Prozente bis sie irgendwann endlich Platz machen MÜSSEN.
> ...



Gar keinen von denen wählen. Eigentlich sind die Poltiker als Voksvertreter gewählt. Im Moment sind se eher Volksverrräter, naja und die werden normalerweise anders behandelt.

Linke = SED
Grüne = 68'er Bewegung

Die haben doch eh schon erreicht was se wollten, der Staat ist am Ende. Ach ja, stellt euch schonmal auf erhöhung der Strompreise ein, wir schalten ja wieder AKW's ab um dann den teuren Atomstrom aus dem Ausland zu kaufen. Um uns herum werden ja grad neue AKW's gebaut.

So, BTT


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

voll der schwachsinn wieso schalten die akw´s ab das is das sauberste was wir zurzeit haben


----------



## Zomeck (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

Hallo erstmal!
Ich lese schon sehr lange hier im Forum und beobachte auch viele andere Themen hier bei uns in Deutschland, oder soll ich lieber sagen " NEUE DDR " !
Was ist bloß mit unseren Politiker los haben sie unsere " Wirklichen Ideale" für die Deutschland einmal stand vergessen und all unsere Gewonnen Freiheiten für die viele gekämpft haben.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich es sagen soll,(selbst sie blöde Merkel kommt aus dem Osten)
In jeder größeren Stadt gibt es dutzende Ordnungskräfte ( die neue STASI ).
Und wenn ich jetzt auch noch die Disskusion mitbekomme hier im Bereich PC-Spiele, dann wundert es mich überhaupt nicht mehr,denn schon die DDR hat ja schließlich auch eine Mauer gebaut damit die sich vor dem " Bösen-Westen" schützen können.
Und jetzt diese ganze Discussion heißt für mich ebenfalls eigentlich nur das der NEUE STAAT alles und jeden kontrollieren muß und will.Also in 10 Jahren die totale Staatssicherheit und dann gute Nacht.Was sollen wir uns denn noch gefallen lassen?? 
Deutschland war ein offenes Land stolz auf seine Innovationen und keine Angst vor der "Bösen Welt." Man sollte probleme versuchen durch aufklärung und wissen versuchen zu lösen und sie nicht einfach wegzu schließen,von wegen aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.das kann nur hass und frust herbei rufen!!


Sorry für eventuelle Rechtsschrweibfehler bin so wütend!!!!


----------



## riedochs (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

Irgendwo hatte ich die Tage gelesen das sich ca 20% der Deutschen wieder einen Führer wünschen. Die Politik hats geschaft.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

Ach Leutz. 
Der Deutsche E-Sport wird schon nicht gleich wegen der paar abgeschalteten Server untergehen.
---------------
Und nun mal ein bissle OT:
Ich finds immer wieder Lustig wenn das Thema außen vor bleibt, aber dafür solche Hetz-Texte gegen Deutschland geschrieben werden.
Wem es nicht passt was in Deutschland geschieht, der sollte doch versuchen auf der politischen Ebene etwas dagegen zu tun. 
Oder eben gleich das Land wechseln. Aber bitte nicht solche Texte schreiben. Denn das ist nur sinnloses rumgeflame.
---------------
Ach ja, fast vergessen:


Zomeck schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ich es sagen soll,(selbst sie blöde Merkel kommt aus dem Osten)


Lass mal bitte dein Anti Osten gelaber. Das kann schnell nach hinten los gehen


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

ja das mit dem führer hab ich auch gelesen


----------



## V-Nessa (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

[FONT=&quot]





riedochs schrieb:


> Gar keinen von denen wählen. Eigentlich sind die Poltiker als Voksvertreter gewählt. Im Moment sind se eher Volksverrräter, naja und die werden normalerweise anders behandelt.
> 
> Linke = SED
> Grüne = 68'er Bewegung
> ...





Zomeck schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal!
> Ich lese schon sehr lange hier im Forum und beobachte auch viele andere Themen hier bei uns in Deutschland, oder soll ich lieber sagen " NEUE DDR " !
> Was ist bloß mit unseren Politiker los haben sie unsere " Wirklichen Ideale" für die Deutschland einmal stand vergessen und all unsere Gewonnen Freiheiten für die viele gekämpft haben.
> Ich weiß nicht wie ich es sagen soll,(selbst sie blöde Merkel kommt aus dem Osten)
> ...





riedochs schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte ich die Tage gelesen das sich ca 20% der Deutschen wieder einen Führer wünschen. Die Politik hats geschaft.



[/FONT]    Mal ehrlich….das ist doch kein Wunder.
Die BRD und DDR waren niemals eine neue Staatsform sondern ein Besatzungskonstrukt für die Selbstverwaltung für ein Teile Deutschlands. BRD verwaltete Westdeutschland, die DDR verwaltete Mitteldeutschland und Ostdeutschland wie Ostpreußen, Pommer, Schlesien wurden komplett aufgeteilt.

Selbst Prof. Carlo Schmidt (SPD) einer der Gründungväter des Grund Gesetzes in seiner Rede im Parlamentarischen Rat, 8.September 1948 sagte dazu:

"Es gibt kein westdeutsches Staatsvolk und wird keines
geben! Wir haben nicht die Verfassung Deutschlands oder Westdeutschlands zu machen. Wir haben keinen Staat zu errichten! Was wir machen konnten, ist ausschließlich das Grundgesetz für ein Staatsfragment. Die eigentliche Verfassung, die wir haben, ist auch heute noch das geschriebene oder ungeschriebene Besatzungsstatut."

Und genau deshalb wurde im GG im Artikel 146 genau verankert:
„Dieses Grundgesetz verliert seine Gültigkeit an dem tage, an dem eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt, die von dem deutschen Volke in freier Selbstbestimmung beschlossen worden ist.“

Völkerrechtlich befindet sich Deutschland immer noch im Krieg mit denn Alliierten, wir haben ja bis HEUTE KEINEN Friedensvertrag mit denn Siegermächten und Deutschland ist bis heute kein Souveräner Staat


----------



## troppa (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*



riedochs schrieb:


> Gar keinen von denen wählen. Eigentlich sind die Poltiker als Voksvertreter gewählt. Im Moment sind se eher Volksverrräter, naja und die werden normalerweise anders behandelt.
> 
> Linke = SED
> Grüne = 68'er Bewegung
> ...



Einzige Möglichkeit eigene Gamerpartei aufmachen, groß aufziehen und wählen, wählen, wählen. Die 5% müsste man eigentlich schon mit 4mio CSlern und ein paar mio WoWlern hinkriegen.

Der Atomstrom wird im Endeffekt das gleiche Kosten (billigere Herstellung, weniger Sicherheitsvorschriften etc.) aber für ne Erhöhung ist den Strommultis doch jedes Mittel recht, oder? 

Naja, der Sprit wird ja nächstes Jahr auch wieder teurer. 5% Bioethnol, ökologisch eine Katastrophe und gesellschaftlich sowieso. 
Erst buttern sie Geld in Afrika und Asien rein, damit die Leute wat zu futtern ham und dann ziehen sie wichtige Ernteflächen für Biotriebstoff ab. Und wunderen sich, weil die Leute sich dann nix mehr zu manpfen leisten können.


----------



## CiSaR (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

ich bin dabei bei der gamerpartei(kurz: GP) das wär mal was sinvolles


----------



## Amlug_celebren (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

Ich finde das Ganze echt auch richtig *******, angefangen von den Jugendgesetzen mit den Altersbeschränkungen usw., über die Deutschen Politiker die null Ahnung haben, man, die sind echt nurnoch hohl, UND _*WER*_ muss darunter Leiden ???? *WIR, *PC-Spieler, blos weil wir die selben Spiele wie in USA, Australien Frankreich oder sonstwo spielen wollen???
Da kann Crytek ja bald Crysis 2 einstellen... und Far Cry 2 ebenfalls...
Echt ein scheiß, ich denke da das Arbeitsstellen angebot ebenfalls so ******* ist, werde ich sobald ich etwas Geld zusammen habe nach Finnland auswandern, dort ist es schön kühl --> OVERCLOCKING!!! , nee Scherz, aber das Schulsystem ist dort besser, deutsche Schulen würde ich, wenn ich mal KInder haben sollte, denen nicht mehr zumuten, vorallem den G8 scheiß auf den Gymnasien, und nunja jetzt nicht mehr mal gescheit Spielen dürfen...
Boah, dieses Land verkommt echt...


----------



## Simbuli (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

Was man hier stellenweise lesen muss, ist aber auch alles andere als „wissensfördernd“  und eher haarsträubend.  Vorweg erst mal: Deutschland ist seit den Pariser Verträgen 1954 ein souveräner Staat in Außen - und Innenpolitik, lediglich Aufrüstungsbeschränkungen und militärische Absicherungsverträge vor einem wiedererstarktem Deutschland wollte der Westen haben, immerhin war der Krieg noch in Erinnerung. Das musste einfach mal klar gestellt werden.
Auch sind diese Quervergleiche von DDR und BRD mehr als fragwürdig und jeder mit etwas gesundem Menschenverstand, weiß auch warum dem so ist.
Vorweg, mich stört diese Einschränkung (was Spiele betrifft) genauso wie euch, nur Großteils sind eure Argumente einfach schlecht, wie z.B. : „Der Staat regiert am Volk vorbei!“  Wir können ja gerne mal auf die Straße gehen und alle möglichen Menschen fragen, wahrscheinlich würde ein Großteil diese Gesetzesänderung befürworten und so im Sinne der Menschen in diesem Land handeln. Auch wenn dies vll. auf Desinformation beruht und man einfach schnell ein „Feindbild“ geschaffen hat. Genauso wie für ein Rauchverbot wohl eine Mehrheit in Deutschland existiert und in Restaurant, in denen gegessen wird, finde ich es auch vollkommen richtig, bei kleinen Eckkneipen wäre eine Selbstbestimmung sicherlich angebrachter. Genauso macht nicht der Staat alleine die Ölpreise, seit 2002 an von 40Dollar auf 160 Dollar, darauf hat der Staat sicherlich keinen Einfluss, die Steuern bis auf die Mehrwertsteuer, haben ja nicht zugelegt auf den Benzinpreis.
Man sollte etwas differenzieren, wenn man hier stellenweise die Kommentare liest und gerade anhand von „Pc-Spielen“ kein Untergang Deutschlands prognostizieren und zu dem Schulsystem: Nach der Pisa-Tragödie ist Deutschland ja überall wieder im forderen Mittelfeld zu finden, also tut sich wohl da wohl auch was positives anscheinend. Sicherlich ist der Staat nicht perfekt und jeder hat was dran auszusetzen, aber ist ja bei weitem nicht so als sei es überall besser und auch die hier genannten Beispiele haben in anderer Hinsicht Nachteile, die einem nur hier im Land nicht bewusst sind. 

Man sieht eben immer nur, was man sehen will. Würd einfach raten, auch mal drüber nachzudenken, was man schreibt, dass einzig gescheite was ich hier gelesen habe, war eine „Gamer- Partei“ so kann man etwas ändern oder bewegen, wenn man sich selbst einsetzt, der Rest war inhaltloses und schlecht begründetes Geschwafel aus meiner Sicht .


----------



## V-Nessa (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

@Simbuli.....

Im Jahre 1990 ist die DDR gemäß Artikel 23 Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik beigetreten. Der Beitritt erfolgte aufgrund eines Vertragskomplexes, 
durch den nach offizieller Darstellung die Nachkriegsära abgeschlossen und Deutschland wieder eine volle Souveränität erhalten habe. 
  Ein klassischer Friedensvertrag sei dadurch überflüssig geworden und die Notwendigkeit des Abschlusses eines solchen durch die politischen Ereignisse 
überholt.

Diese Darstellung läßt sich bei näherer Nachprüfung nicht aufrecht erhalten: 
  Gemeinhin wird der sogenannte »Zwei-plus-Vier-Vertrag« als alles regelnder Basisvertrag zwischen den vier Siegermächten des II. Weltkrieges und den 
Teilstaatprovisorien BRD und DDR angesehen, durch den *Deutschland* seine volle Souveränität gemäß Artikel 7 (2) wiedergewonnen habe. Dieser Artikel 7 (2) 
lautet: 

  »Das vereinte *Deutschland* hat demgemäß seine volle Souveränität über seine inneren und äußeren Angelegenheiten.« 

  Dieser Wortlaut bedeutet für den normalverständigen Bürger, daß keinerlei Regelungen aus früherem Besatzungsrecht mehr fortgelten können, die sich bis 
dahin aus dem sogenannten »Überleitungsvertrag« mit dem offiziellen Namen »Vertrag zur Regelung aus Krieg und Besatzung entstandener Fragen« in seiner 
revidierten Fassung vom 23.10.1954, veröffentlicht im BGBl. Teil II am 31.3.1955, ergaben. 
Dieser »Überleitungsvertrag« umfaßte ursprünglich 12 Teile, von denen in der Fassung vom 23.10.1954 die Teile II, VIII und XI als bereits gestrichen 
ausgewiesen sind und dieser Vertragstext zu jenem Zeitpunkt so noch 9 Teile mit insgesamt 83 Artikeln und 224 Abschnitten fortgeltender Bestimmungen der 
Alliierten enthielt. Solange er galt (also bis September 1990), konnte überhaupt nicht von einer Souveränität der Bundesrepublik Deutschland 
gesprochen werden.
Die Politiker und die Medien, die über Jahrzehnte den Staatsbürgern und Wählern der BRD eine solche Souveränität suggerierten, handelten wider besseres Wissen 
oder ohne Kenntnis dieses Vertrages. Zur Gewährung einer vollen Souveränität war dieser »Überleitungsvertrag« mit seinen alliierten Vorschriften infolge des »Zwei-plus-Vier-Vertrages« also aufzuheben.

  Eine seltsame »Vereinbarung ... « 
  Dazu diente die »Vereinbarung vom 27./28. September 1990 zu dem Vertrag über die Beziehung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und den Drei Mächten (in der 
geänderten Fassung) sowie zu dem Vertrag zur Regelung aus Krieg und Besatzung entstandener Fragen (in der geänderten Fassung)«, veröffentlicht als 
Bekanntmachung im Bundesgesetzblatt 1990, Teil II, Seite 1386 ff. 


  Hierin wird in Punkt 1 bestimmt, daß die alliierten Bestimmungen suspendiert werden und nun außer Kraft treten - doch vorbehaltlich der Festlegungen des 
Punktes 3. Und hier ist nun das Erstaunliche zu lesen: 

  »3. Folgende Bestimmungen des Überleitungsvertrages bleiben jedoch in Kraft:

  ERSTER TEIL: Artikel 1, Absatz 1, Satz 1 bis „... Rechtsvorschriften aufzuheben 
oder zu ändern“ sowie Absätze 3, 4 und 5, Artikel 2, Absatz 1, Artikel 3, 
Absätze 2 und 3, Artikel 5, Absätze 1 und 3, Artikel 7, Absatz 1, Artikel 8 


DRITTER TEIL: Artikel 3, Absatz 5, Buchstabe a des Anhangs, Artikel 6, Absatz 3 
des Anhangs 


SECHSTER TEIL: Artikel 3, Absätze 1 und 3 


SIEBENTER TEIL: Artikel 1 und Artikel 2 


NEUNTER TEIL: Artikel 1 


ZEHNTER TEIL: Artikel 4« 


Doch damit noch nicht genug: 
  Zusätzlich zu dieser detaillierten Festschreibung, welche Teile des Überleitungsvertrages von 1954 in Kraft bleiben, wird in der »Vereinbarung vom 
27./28. September 1990 ...« (BGBl. 1990, Teil II, S. 1386 ff) in Ziffer 4 c festgelegt, daß die in Ziffer 1 dieser »Vereinbarung« zugestandene Suspendierung der übrigen Teile des Überleitungsvertrages deutscherseits die weitere Erfüllung bestimmter Festlegungen »nicht beeinträchtigt«.

  Mit welchem Recht spricht man von einer »Suspendierung« des Überleitungsvertrages von 1954, wenn in der hier zitierten »Vereinbarung vom 27./28. September 1990 ... «(siehe oben) festgelegt wird, daß er in seinen grundsätzlichen Bestimmungen fortgilt? 

  Nehmen wir als Beispiel aus den oben zitierten Bestimmungen, die in Kraft bleiben, aus dem ERSTEN TEIL den Artikel 2, Absatz 1. 
  Dieser Artikel des Überleitungsvertrages von 1954 lautet: 

  »Alle Rechte und Verpflichtungen, die durch gesetzgeberische, gerichtliche oder Verwaltungsmaßnahmen der alliierten Behörden oder aufgrund solcher Maßnahmen 
begründet oder festgestellt worden sind, sind und bleiben in jeder Hinsicht nach deutschem Recht in Kraft, ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob sie in Übereinstimmung 
mit anderen Rechtsvorschriften begründet oder festgestellt worden sind. Diese Rechte und Verpflichtungen unterliegen ohne Diskriminierung denselben künftigen gesetzgeberischen, gerichtlichen und Verwaltungsmaßnahmen wie gleichartige, nach innerstaatlichem deutschem Recht begründete oder festgestellte Rechte und Verpflichtungen.« 

  Also gelten doch ganz offenbar grundsätzliche Bestimmungen des Besatzungsrechts auch weiterhin! 
  Denn das heißt doch ganz klar und unzweifelhaft, daß bestimmte bisher im Rahmen des früheren Besatzungsrechts seitens der Alliierten festgelegten 
Entscheidungen für Deutschland fortgelten, ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob sie mit dem deutschen Rechtssystem vereinbar sind oder nicht. Und das bedeutet, daß 
sich die deutsche Politik für alle Zukunft daran auszurichten und zu halten hat. 
  Die ausdrückliche Festschreibung der Fortgeltung des hier zitierten und der anderen aufgezählten Artikel des Überleitungsvertrages belegt, daß die Bundesrepublik offenkundig weiterhin den zeitlich unbegrenzt ergangenen Bestimmungen des früheren Besatzungsrechts unterworfen ist.

  Berlin bis heute unter Sonderstatus 
  Doch das ist immer noch nicht alles: Es ist die Existenz eines weiteren Vertrages festzustellen, mit dem Titel: »Übereinkommen zur Regelung bestimmter Fragen in Bezug auf Berlin«. Dieser Vertrag vom 25.9.1990 ist zu finden im Bundesgesetzblatt 1990, Teil II, Seiten 1274 ff. 

  Parallel zur obigen Vereinbarung vom 27./28. September 1990 ist also ein gleichartiger Vertrag zusätzlich und gesondert für Berlin abgeschlossen worden. 
Daß es sich hierbei um einen Parallelvertrag handelt, beweist die wörtliche Übereinstimmung des Artikels 2, hier nur mit dem Einschub »in Bezug auf Berlin«. 
  Der Abschluß zweier gleichgelagerter Verträge - einerseits für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland und andererseits für Berlin - kann nicht anders interpretiert werden, als daß von alliierter Seite der Sonderstatus von Berlin gegenüber dem übrigen Bundesgebiet weiterhin aufrechterhalten und festgeschrieben worden ist. 
  Ist Berlin also die Hauptstadt der *Bundesrepublik*, ohne gemäß fortgeltenden Bestimmungen der ehemaligen Siegermächte und angesichts getrennter 
»Vereinbarungen« und »Übereinkommen« ihr rechtlicher und politischer Bestandteil zu sein? 

  Aus all diesen Verträgen und Vorgängen ergeben sich so wesentliche Fragen für den völkerrechtlichen Status der Bundesrepublik Deutschlands und Berlins, daß 
sie dringend einer Klärung bedürfen!
  Leben wir heute, 63 Jahre nach Kriegsende, noch immer unter fortgeltenden Bestimmungen früheren Besatzungsrechts der ehemaligen Siegermächte? 
  Wird hierdurch zwangsläufig die deutsche Politik mehr oder weniger fremdgeprägt, zumal Berlin unter einem verdeckt fortdauernden Sonderstatus steht? 

  Die deutschen Vertreter bei den »Zwei-plus-Vier«-Verhandlungen werden dies sicher nicht gewünscht haben, da man doch davon ausgehen muß, daß sie in 
deutschem Interesse handelten. Also müssen die ehemaligen Siegermächte die Fortgeltung der 1954 ergangenen Bestimmungen gefordert haben. 
  Wäre dies aber nicht ein klarer Verstoß gegen geltendes internationales Recht, z.B. gegen den »Internationalen Pakt über bürgerliche und politische Rechte« 
vom 16.12.1966, worin in Teil I, Artikel 1 (1) ausdrücklich verankert ist: 

»Alle Völker haben das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung«? 

  Liegt hier das Geheimnis unerklärlicher Politik? 

  Haben wir in all diesen Unklarheiten und Unstimmigkeiten die sonst unverständlichen Ursachen für politische Entscheidungen zu suchen, die 
eindeutig dem Mehrheitswillen des Volkes widersprechen, wie zum Beispiel: 

      * die jeden Sachverstand und den Volkswillen mißachtende Aufgabe der Deutschen Mark zugunsten des EURO, dessen Stabilitätskriterien zunehmend aufgeweicht werden und der nach den Worten Allan Greenspans keinen Bestand haben wird? 

    * die EU-Osterweiterung mit unabsehbaren Risiken für die politischen, wirtschaftlichen und arbeitsmarktpolitischen Folgen? 

    * den Umbau der Bundeswehr von einer Verteidigungsarmee zu einer weltweit einsetzbaren Eingreiftruppe unter NATO- oder UNO-Kommando? 

    * die sofort nach dem 11.9.2001 erfolgte »uneingeschränkte« Solidaritätserklärung mit den USA und ihren geostrategischen Zielen und damit die eigene Gefährdung durch die Zusage von Kampfbeteiligungen? 

  All dies und auch die Fortgeltung der UNO-Feindstaatenklauseln bis heute zeigen, daß wir entgegen den offiziellen politischen Verlautbarungen auf den 
Abschluß eines all dies beendenden Friedensvertrages keinesfalls verzichten können. 

  Dies folgt auch aus den Bestimmungen des Überleitungsvertrages von 1954, die nach dem Vertrag vom 27./28. September 1990 ausdrücklich als in Kraft bleibend 
bezeichnet werden. So beginnt beispielsweise der fortgeltende NEUNTE TEIL, Artikel 1 mit den Worten: 
  »Vorbehaltlich ... einer Friedensregelung mit Deutschland ... « 

  »Vorbehaltlich der Bestimmungen einer Friedensregelung mit Deutschland dürfen deutsche Staatsangehörige, die der Herrschaftsgewalt der Bundesrepublik 
unterliegen, gegen die Staaten, welche die Erklärung der Vereinten Nationen vom 1. Januar 1942 unterzeichnet haben oder ihr beigetreten sind oder mit Deutschland im Kriegszustand waren oder in Artikel 5 des Fünften Teils dieses Vertrages genannt sind, sowie gegen deren Staatsangehörige keine Ansprüche irgendwelcher Art erheben wegen Maßnahmen, welche von den Regierungen dieser Staaten oder mit ihrer Ermächtigung in der Zeit zwischen dem 1. September 1939 
und dem 5. Juni 1945 wegen des in Europa bestehenden Kriegszustandes getroffen worden sind; auch darf niemand derartige Ansprüche vor einem Gericht in der Bundesrepublik geltend machen.« 

  Ein weiteres Beispiel: 
  Im SECHSTEN TEIL, Artikel 3, Absätze 1 und 3 des Überleitungsvertrages von 1954, der ausdrücklich in Kraft bleibt, heißt es: 

  »(1) Die Bundesrepublik wird in Zukunft keine Einwendungen gegen die Maßnahmen erheben, die gegen das deutsche Auslands- oder sonstige Vermögen durchgeführt worden sind oder werden sollen, das beschlagnahmt worden ist für Zwecke der Reparation oder Restitution oder auf Grund des Kriegszustandes oder auf Grund von Abkommen, die die Drei Mächte mit anderen alliierten Staaten, neutralen Staaten oder ehemaligen Bundesgenossen Deutschlands geschlossen haben oder schließen werden.« 

  »(3) Ansprüche und Klagen gegen Personen, die aufgrund der in Absatz (1) und (2) dieses Artikels bezeichneten Maßnahmen Eigentum erworben oder übertragen 
haben, sowie Ansprüche und Klagen gegen internationale Organisationen, ausländische Regierungen oder Personen, die auf Anweisung dieser Organisationen 
oder Regierungen gehandelt haben, werden nicht zugelassen.« 
  Rechtlos gegen alliiertes Unrecht und ohne Friedensregelung »Ansprüche und Klagen ... werden nicht zugelassen.« 

  Diese Festlegungen bedeuten, daß sich die ehemaligen Siegermächte hiermit außerhalb jeder Rechtsverfolgung stellen, sie also für eigene terrorartige 
Kriegshandlungen, für die man bei den Nürnberger Prozessen Deutsche zur Rechenschaft gezogen hat und bis heute strafverfolgt, niemals angeklagt werden 
dürfen, - denken wir nur an die höllenhaften Infernos der Flächenbombardierungen deutscher Städte wie Dresden mit Hunderttausenden von Opfern unschuldiger Flüchtlinge, Frauen und Kinder unmittelbar vor Kriegsende oder den millionenfachen Tod deutscher Soldaten und Vertriebener nach Kriegsende. 

  Besondere Aufmerksamkeit verdient jedoch die oben zitierte Formulierung am Ende des Artikels 3, Absatz 1: » ... geschlossen haben oder schließen werden«. 

  Dies heißt nichts anderes, als daß die Siegermächte auch heute noch und für die Zukunft zeitlich unbegrenzt deutsche Auslands- oder sonstige Vermögen zum 
Zwecke von Reparationen, Restitutionen oder aus anderen Kriegsgründen beschlagnahmen und sich aneignen dürfen und sogar das Recht haben, hierzu auch 
in Zukunft noch spezielle Abkommen zu treffen. In Artikel 1, Satz 1 wird ausdrücklich festgeschrieben: »Die Bundesrepublik wird keine Einwendungen erheben ... «. 

  Es ist wohl nicht davon auszugehen, daß es bei der Revision des Überleitungsvertrages einfach vergessen und übersehen wurde, solche 
Formulierungen zu streichen. 

Deutschland gilt völkerrechtlich nach UNO-Satzung nach wie vor als »Feindstaat« Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für die nach wie vor gültigen 
»Feindstaatenklauseln« (Artikel 53 und 107) der UNO-Charta, die es den Siegern des Zweiten Weltkrieges bis heute erlauben, auch ohne Ermächtigung des 
Sicherheitsrates »Zwangsmaßnahmen« gegen die Feindstaaten zu ergreifen, also gegen Deutschland.

  Wann sollen wir die seit einem halben Jahrhundert überfällige Friedensregelung denn endlich erhalten? 

  Wo finden wir hierzu einen Vertragspartner für die deutsche Seite, wenn gemäß Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes vom 31.7.1973 das Deutsche Reich 
1945 nicht untergegangen und die Bundesrepublik Deutschland kein Rechtsnachfolger des Deutschen Reiches ist?

 In den Entscheidungsgründen des bis heute nicht aufgehobenen Urteils heißt es dort (2 BvF 1/73): 

  »Das Grundgesetz - nicht nur eine These der Völkerrechtslehre und der Staatsrechtslehre! - geht davon aus, daß das Deutsche Reich den Zusammenbruch 
1945 überdauert hat und weder mit der Kapitulation noch durch Ausübung fremder Staatsgewalt in Deutschland durch die alliierten Okkupationsmächte noch später 
untergegangen ist; ( ...). Das Deutsche Reich existiert fort, besitzt nach wie vor Rechtsfähigkeit, ist allerdings als Gesamtstaat mangels Organisation, 
insbesondere mangels institutionalisierter Organe selbst nicht handlungsfähig. (...) Mit der Errichtung der BRD wurde nicht ein neuer westdeutscher Staat 
gegründet, sondern ein Teil Deutschlands neu organisiert. Die BRD ist also nicht „Rechtsnachfolger“ des Deutschen Reiches (...). Sie beschränkt 
staatsrechtlich ihre Hoheitsgewalt auf den „Geltungsbereich des GG.« 

  Dieses Urteil gilt ganz unzweifelhaft auch für die BRD nach der Vereinigung von Mittel- und Westdeutschland, weil der „Geltungsbereich des GG“ eben nicht das 
Deutsche Reich umfaßt. 

  Offene Fragen ... 
  Existiert das Deutsche Reich fort, ist auch seine Verfassung, die Reichsverfassung von 1919 (Artikel 140 des GG), nach wie vor gültig, wenn auch zur Zeit überlagert vom Grundgesetz, weil das Deutsche Reich eben »nicht handlungsfähig« ist.

  Wer also ist nun völkerrechtlich befugt, den überfälligen Friedensvertrag für die deutsche Seite zu unterschreiben? 

  Das »Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland« (so die offizielle Bezeichnung) ist zum anderen keine Verfassung »der« Bundesrepublik, sondern ein 
Nachkriegsprovisorium, geschaffen unter der Oberhoheit der ehemaligen Siegerstaaten »für« die BRD. 

  So fehlen ihm die Zustimmung des deutschen Volkes und jedwede plebiszitären Elemente. 

  Die grundlegende demokratische Forderung »Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus« (Artikel 20 (2) GG) erschöpft sich in der Erlaubnis, alle vier bis fünf Jahre 
zur Wahl gehen zu dürfen, ohne die dann durchgeführte Politik in irgendeiner Weise korrigierend beeinflussen zu können. 

  Das gilt insbesondere für existenzielle Fragen wie die Aufgabe von Hoheits- und Selbstbestimmungsrechten an die EU, für die Abschaffung der DM und andere 
Entscheidungen, bei denen der Mehrheitswille der Bürger übergangen und versucht wird, durch millionenschwere Werbekampagnen den Widerstand der Bürger zu 
brechen. 

  Wann endlich werden wir die Möglichkeit haben, über eine uns im Grundgesetz Artikel 146 zugesicherte eigene Verfassung zu entscheiden, die dem Bürger ein 
wahrhaftiges und absolutes, uneingeschränktes Bestimmungsrecht garantieren sollte, wie in unserem Schweizer Nachbarland? 

  Wann wird hierfür eine Deutsche Nationalversammlung einberufen? 

  Wäre das nicht die vornehmste Aufgabe des über allen Parteien stehen sollenden Herrn Bundespräsidenten, endlich tätig zu werden? 

Jeder sich für unser Volk noch verantwortungsbewußt fühlende Bürger würde hierbei gern mitwirken. 

  Wann endlich können wir in freier Entscheidung über unsere Verfassung entscheiden? 

  Der Artikel 146 des im Jahre 1949 unter westalliierter Oberhoheit für die Bundesrepublik geschaffene Grundgesetzes lautete bis zum Inkrafttreten des 
Einigungsvertrages am 31.8.1990 wie folgt: 

  »Dieses Grundgesetz verliert seine Gültigkeit an dem Tage, an dem eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt, die von dem deutschen Volke in freier Entscheidung 
beschlossen worden ist.« 

  Mit Bekanntmachung im Bundesgesetzblatt Teil II vom 23.9.1990, Seite 885 ff, wurde dieser Artikel wie folgt geändert:

  »Dieses Grundgesetz, das nach Vollendung der Einheit und Freiheit Deutschlands für das gesamte Volk gilt, verliert seine Gültigkeit an dem Tage, an dem eine 
Verfassung in Kraft tritt, die von dem deutschen Volke in freier Entscheidung beschlossen worden ist.« 

  Da die Einheit und Freiheit Deutschlands aber eben noch nicht vollendet worden ist, wie die aufgezeigten fortgeltenden Souveränitätsbeschränkungen beweisen, 
ergeben sich a) die staatsrechtliche Frage, ob und ab wann es denn überhaupt gilt und b) die bleibende Aufforderung an das deutsche Volk, in freier 
Entscheidung eine Verfassung zu beschließen, die allein die letzte, in freier Entscheidung gegebene Reichsverfassung von 1919 ablösen könnte. 

  Urteile selbst: Wie lange soll dieser friedensvertraglose und verfassungsrechtlich unbefriedigende Zustand noch andauern?


----------



## Speed-E (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

Oh man V-Nessa , für den Text muss man sich echt mal einen Tag frei nehmen.


----------



## Simbuli (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

@ V-Nessa

Wenn du hier schon aus dem Internet im Grunde nur ein grosses Zitat von "Toni Haberschuss" machst, solltest du es auch als soches makieren und vll. auch andere Quellen lesen und nicht zitieren, was am besten zu der Meinung passt, die du zu haben scheinst.
Sicherlich kann man es im Detail auseinander nehmen, aber anhand von einem Zitat es hier gleich als Bare Münze verkaufen zu wollen, mag ich stark zu bezweifeln, sowie deren Richtigkeit.

Da müsste man wohl eher mal einige Bücher wälzen udn Leute befragen, die mehr Ahnung von der Materie haben und bei einigem bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass es so wie es in deinem Zitat steht, nicht stimmt. Ihc jetzt aber leider nicht die Zeit habe, die Quellen nachzulesen und zu zitieren. Weil sich der Sachverhalt viel komplexer darstellt, als dort angegeben und wie gesagt, dass nur eine sehr beschränkte Sichtweise ist.


Aber wie gesagt, ich halte nix von grossen Zitaten, selber lesen und eigene Meinungen verfassen. So Zitate zeigen nur, dass man sich selbst nicht ausreichend damit auseinander gesetzt hat.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

V-Nessa, du kannst nicht einfach "abschreiben" von dem Gedankengut anderer Leute, ohne entsprechende Kennzeichnung, wer der ursprüngliche Verfasser ist. 

Entsprechend dem Themenniveau, dass hier (vollkommen Themenfremd ist > beachte Threadtitel) angeschlagen wurde, solltest du dann auch die gängigen Regeln von Zitaten und Vergleiche, die auch auf Hochschulen gelten anwenden.

HIER ist der Originaltext von Toni Haberschuss als PDF.

Davon abgesehen, wird es jetzt Zeit wieder zum Thema E-Sport zurückzukehren. Denn das interessiert mich (und sicher andere) mehr


----------



## V-Nessa (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

[FONT=&quot]Das ist genauso wenig von Toni Haberschuss wie von mir….
der Text kommt von Hans-Peter Thietz, ehemaliger Abgeordneter der letzten, frei gewählten Volkskammer der DDR und des Europa-Parlaments[/FONT]


 [FONT=&quot]....Meine Meinung sieht man 2 post obendrüber....das war nur eine Begründung zur Souveränität und diese Verträge kann man überall nachschauen….Selbst das GG bestätigt was bis heute unsere Deutsche Verfassung ist, schaut doch einfach mal Artikel 140 an.....
 [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Artikel 140 des GG:
Die Bestimmungen der Artikel 136, 137, 138, 139 und 141 der deutschen Verfassung vom 11. August 1919 sind Bestandteil dieses Grundgesetzes. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Wie kann etwas bestand haben wenn es nicht existiert?….wer das alles nicht glaubt kann ja meinetwegen jeden einzelnen Artikel überprüfen. Oder noch besser geht auf Deutscher Bundestag: Kontakt und schreibt eure Fragen in denn „Kummerkasten“.

Einfach nur Schwachsinn zu schreiben ist ja wohl sehr einfach….
dann wiederlegt es doch, mit Fakten, ganz einfach.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Artikel 146 in der alten Fassung[/FONT]:
 [FONT=&quot]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=&quot]Oder schaut doch auf euren Personalausweis unter Staatsangehörigkeit nach….[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]
 
[FONT=&quot]Bei Island wird unter Nationality klar definiert welche Staatangehörigkeit diese Person hat: „ISLAND“[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Das gleiche gilt für dieses österreichische Dokument[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Das gleiche gilt auch für dieses amerikanische Dokument[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]Und das steht auf dem Personalausweis der „Bundesrepublik Deutschland“ Seit wann ist Deutsch eine Bezeichnung für eine Staatsangehörigkeit??? Wenn dann müßte es „Bundesrepublik Deutschland“oder mindestens „BRD“ heißen! Dennoch, eine Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist kein Staat, sondern nur eine Verwaltung für ein Teile Deutschlands!!![/FONT]


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*



V-Nessa schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Oder schaut doch auf euren Personalausweis unter Staatsangehörigkeit nach….[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> ...



Widerlegen braucht es hier auch keiner, weil es nicht Thema des Threads ist.

Der Vergleich mit den Personalausweisen ist vollkommen falsch. Schau doch mal genau auf den isländischen Perso.

Da steht oben "Iceland" das englische Wort für Island, also der Name des Landes

Unter Staatsangehörigkeit steht dann "icelandic" das englische Wort für "isländisch", das adjektive Äquivalent zu "deutsch"

Nach deiner Theorie müsste da "Parlamentarische Republik Island" stehen. Steht es aber nicht. Heißt das jetzt, dass Island auch kein souveräner Staat ist?


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

Ich möchte jetzt mal einen Appell an alle Beteiligten richten. Lasst diesen Thread bitte nicht in eine völkerrechtliche Diskussion abgleiten. 

Im Ursprungspost ging es um die Entwicklung des deutschen E-Sports vor dem Hintergrund der Killerspieldebatte, die momentan in aller Munde ist. Es wäre also schön, wenn wir die Debatte hier wieder in diese Richtung lenken würden. Ich finde es als aktiver E-Sportler schon interessant, welchen Stand Serveranbieter in Zukunft in Deutschland haben werden. In Ermangelung der Kontrollmöglichkeit bleibt durchaus die Frage, wie groß der Einschnitt auch in den "nicht Killerspiel Disziplinen" ausfallen wird. Diese könnten ohne Weiteres in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. 

Bleibt somit unter dem Strich die Frage, ob unsere Regierung nicht bald den sportlichen Hintergrund des e-Sports erkennt. Auch in den so gehassten Disziplinen wie z.B. Counterstrike geht es vorrangig um das agieren miteinander, aber das sieht nun mal jeder anders.


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*



Klutten schrieb:


> Bleibt somit unter dem Strich die Frage, ob unsere Regierung nicht bald den sportlichen Hintergrund des e-Sports erkennt. Auch in den so gehassten Disziplinen wie z.B. Counterstrike geht es vorrangig um das agieren miteinander, aber das sieht nun mal jeder anders.


Kaunterstreik muss sterb0rn!!!11 

Unsere Regierung merkt leider nicht mehr viel. Was die Server-anbieter angeht: Ich würde vermuten, dass die evtl. ins deutschsprachige Ausland abwandern, Österreich, Schweiz. Oder ihren Firmensitz dort anmelden. Halt so, dass sie nach dortigem Recht ihre Geschäfte führen können.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der eSport in D jetzt zusammenbricht. Aber es werden wohl ein paar Arbeitsplätze ins Ausland verlagert werden, was ja sicher im Sinne der Bürger ist...


----------



## xxt (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*



Simbuli schrieb:


> Was man hier stellenweise lesen muss, ist aber auch alles andere als „wissensfördernd“ und eher haarsträubend. Vorweg erst mal: Deutschland ist seit den Pariser Verträgen 1954 ein souveräner Staat in Außen - und Innenpolitik, lediglich Aufrüstungsbeschränkungen und militärische Absicherungsverträge vor einem wiedererstarktem Deutschland wollte der Westen haben, immerhin war der Krieg noch in Erinnerung. Das musste einfach mal klar gestellt werden.
> Auch sind diese Quervergleiche von DDR und BRD mehr als fragwürdig und jeder mit etwas gesundem Menschenverstand, weiß auch warum dem so ist.
> Vorweg, mich stört diese Einschränkung (was Spiele betrifft) genauso wie euch, nur Großteils sind eure Argumente einfach schlecht, wie z.B. : „Der Staat regiert am Volk vorbei!“ Wir können ja gerne mal auf die Straße gehen und alle möglichen Menschen fragen, wahrscheinlich würde ein Großteil diese Gesetzesänderung befürworten und so im Sinne der Menschen in diesem Land handeln. Auch wenn dies vll. auf Desinformation beruht und man einfach schnell ein „Feindbild“ geschaffen hat. Genauso wie für ein Rauchverbot wohl eine Mehrheit in Deutschland existiert und in Restaurant, in denen gegessen wird, finde ich es auch vollkommen richtig, bei kleinen Eckkneipen wäre eine Selbstbestimmung sicherlich angebrachter. Genauso macht nicht der Staat alleine die Ölpreise, seit 2002 an von 40Dollar auf 160 Dollar, darauf hat der Staat sicherlich keinen Einfluss, die Steuern bis auf die Mehrwertsteuer, haben ja nicht zugelegt auf den Benzinpreis.
> Man sollte etwas differenzieren, wenn man hier stellenweise die Kommentare liest und gerade anhand von „Pc-Spielen“ kein Untergang Deutschlands prognostizieren und zu dem Schulsystem: Nach der Pisa-Tragödie ist Deutschland ja überall wieder im forderen Mittelfeld zu finden, also tut sich wohl da wohl auch was positives anscheinend. Sicherlich ist der Staat nicht perfekt und jeder hat was dran auszusetzen, aber ist ja bei weitem nicht so als sei es überall besser und auch die hier genannten Beispiele haben in anderer Hinsicht Nachteile, die einem nur hier im Land nicht bewusst sind.
> ...


 
hey also was den sprit betirfft 2/3 vond em was wir für benizn zahlen sind steuern!!!! Und leider haben wir 20 millionen renter auf die wir kaum zählen können dann kommen die ganzen erwachsenen wovon ca 70% den pcspiel verbot befürworten Wir die heute 25 jährigen und darunter sind die neue generation deutschlands usw und sobald wir auch in massen dastehn wird sich was tun denn jeder politiker will wähler wollen die wähler keine spiele verbote wirds se auch nicht geben nur das kann noch 10 bis 20 jahre dauern bis es soweit ist und würde es einmal eine richitge bewegung geben unter gamern würde sich auch in deutschland was tun denn 

1. ÜBER DEM REICHSTAG STEHT JA "DEM DEUTSCHEN VOLK"

2. JEDER EINZELNE VON UNS IST DIE ZUKUNFT DEUTSCHLANDS

naja soviel von mir die site gaming is notacrime is net schlecht aber bewirkt nicht genung es tut sich einfach nix die politiker lachen drüber und wenn wir an der reihe sind drehen se alles nach unseren wünschen und alles ist wieder vergessen ohne strafe Die meisnte politiker arbeiten nur nach ihrer interessenpoitik wie auch zumteil die EU wenns nach mir ginge würde sich im eurat einiges ändern die kreign 4000€ im monat kostenlos in den arsch geschoben für sachen wo sie da sein müssten aber lieber net antreten und das kanns einfach nicht sein!!!!

UND jeder EINZELNE VON UNS SOLLTE SEINE KONZEQUENZEN VON ZIEHN IRLAND IST DA JA DAS BESTE BEISPIEL!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: *KOMMENTAR ENTFERNT!*


----------



## Gemil (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

kannst du vielleicht nächstes mal ein paar mehr satzzeichen als "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" verwenden? (Es ist sehr unschön zu lesen)
Der ganze Thread weicht vom Thema ab allmählich. Da solche Diskusionen zu nichts führen sollte hier wohl dicht gemacht werden. 

@btt:

Der Esport wird sicherlich nicht kaput gehen, wenn alle deutschen Serveranbieter sich vom Markt zurückziehen. Es wird sicherlich imme rnoch genug Server mit guten Pings geben, die in benachbarten Ländern zu finden sind.


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Führen die neuen Entwicklungen in Bereich Killerspiele zum Aus für den GER-Esport*

Mit dem gleichen Gedanken spiele ich seit heute Nacht. Den Versuch meinerseits, diesen Thread wieder in die Bahn zu leiten, sehe ich als gescheitert. 

SRY, aber hier wird dicht gemacht!


----------

